# The Azores it is!



## Gottagoandleavehere1555

Hello everyone. We are new here and just getting started.

We have made our decision to retire/escape the turmoil in the UK and relocate to the Azores. We have started our research, but have no idea what next. We are learning the language and have two teenagers to consider. 

Where we go from here? We plan a holiday next year, but have no idea where to 'settle'. We don't crave restaurants,parties,night-life, more a meaningful existence, whatever that turns out to be!

We will need a high school, and some idea of jobs for the teenagers in a few years.

it would be good to know what we can expect to pay for the things we don't ship.

Will we need a new TV? Is there Sky? do we need a new Sky box? will our phone work or do we need a new one?


Mari


----------



## MrBife

I don't know the Azores well as I only ever went there as a tourist to get away from the hustle and bustle of mainland Portugal. You need to visit and spend at least six months looking around before you 'burn your bridges'.

You need to read all the other posts about relocating with teenagers

You should know there is close to zero chance of a job for them or for you

You can expect to pay more or less the same as you pay now for most equipment

Your TV will work but forget SKY and choose an IPTV service that looks reliable

Your phone will work perfectly as long as its not locked to a UK provider


----------



## siobhanwf

i there and a very wam welcme to the forum

I totally agree with that Mr Bife has said.

You have asked several questions.
May I suggest that you use the Search facility as all of these subjects have already been covered in great detail.

To do this if tou click on the SEARCH section on the title bar above it will give you a drop down menu.
got to ADVANCED SEARCH. 
the put subject in and on the RIGHT HAND side find the country, in your case postugal
Then hit the search button.

If you still have specific questions ask away 

You mention high school for your teenagers. I am not aware that there is an international school on the Azores. But will ask some contacts there.
Slipping into the school system could be tricky in a state run school.
Sao Miguel is much more developed than the other islands and there are plenty of local schools to choose from
Jobs are scarce at ANY age.


----------

